# Cooler Questions?



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.

On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release. 

Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

In the summer a Yeti 35 barely has enough space for water, a couple beers, fried chicken, and ice. Hopper 12 wouldn't get me through brunch.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What about a Engel 50? Seems like it gets most of it's volume from height so it wouldn't take up too much room in the cockpit? I'm just spitballing here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Igloo Sportsman 40 quart is on my Maverick. Made in Texas and cheaper than a Yeti. I have multiple Yetis including the 35 and 45 but the Igloo is a better cooler for the money in my opinion. I had a Hopper 30 and hated it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Igloo 40 on left, Yeti 45 on right. Igloo $200, Yeti $399


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sweet baby Jesus, @Smackdaddy53 has started posting cooler pics. This thread will soak up some bandwidth for sure!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Igloo 40 on left, Yeti 45 on right. Igloo $200, Yeti $399
> View attachment 52402
> View attachment 52404


Yeah but they don't sell flatbill igloo hats smack what is wrong with you.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a Yeti Roadie, No straps for a seat for a person up front. I think my boat be smaller than your 16. Used for all the above. 

When used for a casting platform, if the cooler is full its stable. When its empty you better be more nibble than a mouse stealing cheese from a trap.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a Rtic 45 and its a heavy sob especially when loaded to the hilt with ice and food/drinks
I got it on sale a long time ago but its still a deal at $130

I like Rtic's stuff I think I'm going to order one of there waterproof rifle cases


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I only own RTIC because they give a fat military discount. (And because the HQ and warehouse are 14 miles away)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

freeclimber said:


> I have a Yeti Roadie, No straps for a seat for a person up front. I think my boat be smaller than your 16. Used for all the above.
> 
> When used for a casting platform, if the cooler is full its stable. When its empty you better be more nibble than a mouse stealing cheese from a trap.


What’s that 20qt Roadie hold about two tallboys and a couple slices of summer sausage? I thought the 30 was tiny!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> I like Rtic's stuff I think I'm going to order one of there waterproof rifle cases


Can you post a link to the waterproof case?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

yobata said:


> Can you post a link to the waterproof case?


Looks like a deal to me. The other brands I have used in the past have been about $200.
https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/hard-cases/RTIC-53--Shotgun-Rifle-Waterproof-Carrying-Case-Black

Ill probably ship it up to NY and bring some of my guns up there back down here.
Sold out right now though.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Look at K2’s stuff; especially their ‘scratch and dent’ bin. I own coolers from Yeti, RTIC, K2, and Ozark Mountain. They’re all great coolers.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Since I C&R 95% of the time I dropped the hard side cooler and went to a soft side Rtic 20. I didn’t want the constant weight of a heavier cooler when it wasn’t needed.

On the rare occasion that I want to keep a few fish I use either a soft side Rtic 40 (b/c I have one already and it’s plenty big to stash acouple trout or a red. Although the will be “bent”) or a small hard side cooler.


I should note that I do have a casting platform so I do not need the double duty of a cooler to stand on and be... well... a cooler.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I switched to a soft sided cooler too for a lot of days. I got this one at Walmart for $35
https://slickdeals.net/f/11209039-o...ktight-soft-cooler-34-was-68-walmart-b-m-ymmv

My boat looked naked without the big cooler in it but the soft sided cooler was a lot easier to carry and opened up the boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, @Smackdaddy53 has started posting cooler pics. This thread will soak up some bandwidth for sure!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a Yeti 45. It's alright but it's heavy as hell and while it still has ice in it from Irma you can't fit a whole lot in it since the insulation takes up so much damn room. I almost wish they sold a lighter, thinner walled, cheaper version that was still strong enough to stand on yet had a little more internal space. Like 99% of the time I just need to keep a six pack and a few sandwiches cold for a day or two tops.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I have a Yeti 45. It's alright but it's heavy as hell and while it still has ice in it from Irma you can't fit a whole lot in it since the insulation takes up so much damn room. I almost wish they sold a lighter, thinner walled, cheaper version that was still strong enough to stand on yet had a little more internal space. Like 99% of the time I just need to keep a six pack and a few sandwiches cold for a day or two tops.


Buy a $16 Coleman, screw a piece of starboard to the lid and use frozen bottles of water.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s that 20qt Roadie hold about two tallboys and a couple slices of summer sausage? I thought the 30 was tiny!


Hahaha you would be shocked. I think we have fit 12-13 bottles in there with some Ice, sorry No wieners for you, wouldn't fit.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Specs for the Tundra 35...at 20-lbs it’s a heavy sumbitch.

I’ve got one of the Walmart soft-sides like mentioned above. I think that might be the way to go for my purposes.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

RTIC 45 is what I generally use. Perfect size for a casting/poling platform, and just big enough for some beers, ice, a couple sandwiches, and a few fish. 

I have a soft RTIC 20 also, but it holds about a 6 pack of Modelo’s, two bottles of water, and a handful of ice. I take it to the beach when I have to carry it a ways. If you’re lugging your big cooler all over the place fully loaded you’re doing it wrong.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

To each their own, but I wouldn't get a yeti soft side cooler. I say that owning two regular yetis. I use a soft side all the time on day trips. If you're camping, no soft side is going to hold ice as long as you need. My main criteria for a soft side cooler is that it doesn't sweat or leak. There are plenty out there that you can get that work just as well as a yeti for a third of the price. I can't remember the brand of my soft side, but it cost $60 bucks and has lasted over five years. Its also the cooler we drag to kids sports, etc. I saw it on some online review of soft side coolers, and it tested as well or better than the yeti in every test other than the one where they drug the cooler behind a truck.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I need to stop buying coolers. I forgot I bought this at FLIBS. I think it was only $30. Roll top drybag / cooler.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> What about a Engel 50? Seems like it gets most of it's volume from height so it wouldn't take up too much room in the cockpit? I'm just spitballing here.


I've had (and have) Yetis and got an Engel 50 when Yeti discontinued their 50 and I needed the slightly smaller width. I was not impressed. I sold it and went back to a Yeti 45. I use it as a seat, cooler, storage and casting platform. I also have a 35 with the cushion for my BOTE paddleboard and it is really almost too small to use as a cooler. As a platform, seat or dry storage it is perfect.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone want to go in on a cooler company? I’ve never needed ice for 7 days. Maybe 3 days would be nice, keeping things very cold for one day. Might weigh half as much and as a bonus you can load it into boat by yourself. A lighter lid might not smash digits when it slams onto your hand.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Capnredfish....are we talking carbon fiber? I’m thinking that will be the next level Yeti. On another note, while on the Yeti website, I see they offer financing of for their products.


Capnredfish said:


> Anyone want to go in on a cooler company? I’ve never needed ice for 7 days. Maybe 3 days would be nice, keeping things very cold for one day. Might weigh half as much and as a bonus you can load it into boat by yourself. A lighter lid might not smash digits when it slams onto your hand.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> View attachment 52434
> 
> 
> RTIC 45 is what I generally use. Perfect size for a casting/poling platform, and just big enough for some beers, ice, a couple sandwiches, and a few fish.
> ...


Those must be huge Modelo’s. I have no issues putting a 12 packer in my 20 plus enough ice to last a day trip. And maybe a snack or two.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I have 35qt Yeti I bought pre-Yeti gate and the tie down straps so it can double as casting platform. I’m over it. Too small,
I have two other built in coolers on my skiff and I’m sick of people moving it around. Casting platfom is larger and lighter.


Didn’t Yeti completely dis the NRA and then crawfish to try and save face.......just sayin...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> View attachment 52434
> 
> 
> RTIC 45 is what I generally use. Perfect size for a casting/poling platform, and just big enough for some beers, ice, a couple sandwiches, and a few fish.
> ...


What if instead of 4 tall boys you need like 20 tall boys? And then at around 11am you drive over to the shore and have your buddy hop out to walk over to the convenience store for another 8 tall boys? I mean there's a perfectly good $20 on the back of my phone case and it's daring me to spend it


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

KurtActual said:


> I only own RTIC because they give a fat military discount. (And because the HQ and warehouse are 14 miles away)


I don't see a military discount anywhere. Can you show me where it is?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Yeti gives 20% military/vet/1st responder discount. On Veterans Day and Black Friday it was 30%


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I didn't see one for rtic


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I wouldn’t pay yeti prices for a rotomolded Chinese cooler. If that’s what you want just buy the cheapest rotomolded cooler, they’re all made in China and work the same. Maybe slightly different handles or latches. There are a couple American made high end cooler, some injection molded. If I am gonna spend that much, it will be on an American made product.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Still own an Engel fiberglass that I'll never part with. Good hurricane insurance. The Engel 65 roto for the Micro was solid as a seat and held Antarctic ice, but it gave me a hernia any time I tried to shift it. Went with a RTIC 30-quart soft cube on the latest ride and it works just fine. Holds enough beverages and lunch for the day and has a small footprint. Stows in front of the console. Excess ice to chill any fish I may keep for the grill that night goes into the insulated live well.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I hear you on the Yeti prices...and I’m all about buying a product made in the USA. Will the two American-made coolers you refer to....support a 200-lbs fisherman? It’s got to be sturdy if used as a casting platform. One reason I mentioned Yeti is the availability of cushions designed for their coolers. What is the brand of the American-made coolers you recommend? I’d definitely give them a hard look. A link would be helpful...thx.



Fishshoot said:


> I wouldn’t pay yeti prices for a rotomolded Chinese cooler. If that’s what you want just buy the cheapest rotomolded cooler, they’re all made in China and work the same. Maybe slightly different handles or latches. There are a couple American made high end cooler, some injection molded. If I am gonna spend that much, it will be on an American made product.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> I hear you on the Yeti prices...and I’m all about buying a product made in the USA. Will the two American-made coolers you refer to....support a 200-lbs fisherman? It’s got to be sturdy if used as a casting platform. One reason I mentioned Yeti is the availability of cushions designed for their coolers. What is the brand of the American-made coolers you recommend? I’d definitely give them a hard look. A link would be helpful...thx.


Yes, I’m 220# and stand on my Igloo Sportsman 40 and 55 all the time. Get custom cushions made that slide in a track and snap on the sides. Made in the Igloo warehouse in Katy Texas.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

These are some of the american made coolers, one that isn't mentioned is the otterbox that is injection molded like the pelican. Unforntunately both the otterbox and the pelican have large fixed handles that aren't conducive to a skiff but the american made rotomolded coolers probably work just fine and as smackdaddy said he uses his igloo as a platform
https://usamadeproducts.biz/outdoor-recreation-camping-gear-coolers.html


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> On another note, while on the Yeti website, I see they offer financing of for their products.


Anyone who feels the need to finance a cooler may seriously want to look into another hobby other than boating/fishing....such as checkers. Or get a job that pays more. Or marry a trust-fund wife.

Rant over...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Orca Coolers are American made and quality products. 

https://orcacoolers.com/collections/all-classic-coolers


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.
> 
> On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release.
> 
> Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.


I have an Ankona Native 17 and I too did the Yeti 35 doubling as a seat. But I also have a casting platform. My kids got me a bean bag last Christmas and I have found myself using that more and more along with a soft cooler. The ride in the bean bag is a lot more comfortable than the cooler. So that is always an option.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pole Position said:


> Anyone who feels the need to finance a cooler may seriously want to look into another hobby other than boating/fishing....such as checkers. Or get a job that pays more. Or marry a trust-fund wife.
> 
> Rant over...


Other people’s financial choices aren’t any of my business.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I wasn’t endorsing the idea of financing a cooler....quite the opposite. If a cooler company feels the need to offer financing, they’re probably over-priced.

Thanks for all the input...I’m glad I started this thread....I think my mind is made up....and thx for the link to the USA-made coolers.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife just bought a RTIC 65 in blue for no apparent reason. I'm not even sure if it will fit in the skiff. I might put it in front of the center console longways, almost like a coffin box.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

GG34 said:


> I don't see a military discount anywhere. Can you show me where it is?


Probably an in-store thing, as you would have to provide proof. MIGHT try over the phone?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.
> On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release.
> Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.


Is your boat already built? If not have them insulate the console storage or one of your other storage compartments, the cost is nothing compared to a cooler, maybe 40-50 dollars max.

I went both routes with my boat, I had my coffin box insulated so I can use it as a large ice box for sandbar duty, but 90% of the time it's dry storage, and I keep a RTIC 30 soft cooler in there. Not because of any brand loyalty but the dimensions are perfect, I also like that it has a square opening instead of the single zip across the top kind (more room, and less likely to crush sandwiches etc).


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I have 2 small boats. One is a Pathfinder 15T. In the 15T the Yeti 45 is mounted in the middle of the floor and strapped down. It makes a great seat/center casting platform and it is large enough for a day of fishing. I also have an Alweld 1542 open floor jon boat. In the jon boat- I have an RTIC 45 strapped down in the center. In small boats- I think the 45 quart coolers are about perfect. Good luck!


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I’m fairly happy with my Wally World ozark trail cooler. Holds ice pretty darn well and makes a solid casting platform. It’ll hold an 18 pack of 12oz canned beverages along with 10lb of ice and a few sandwiches. 

Not horrible for $90

It also has a useless ruler that goes to 17”. 

I don’t remember the exact size but here’s a 1 and 7/8 hitch for comparison.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

^Equivalent to an RTIC 20 (also $90) or Yeti Roadie 20 ($200)


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Other people’s financial choices aren’t any of my business.


Oh other peoples financial choices are very much our business. Esp[ecially when it comes to 2 trillion in unsecured loans for college, guaranteed by US gov't, who do you think pays those loans when they default?? We are the "Government" we who pay our hard earned taxes subsidize those loans, just like we do mortgages, the sugar industry and on and on ad infinitum


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I have looked at those Walmart Ozark Trail hardside coolers like MooreMiller has posted a picture of above. I dont particularly like that metal plate in the center below the hole for a lock. I see myself banging my leg against it and getting a laceration when walking in the boat and fishing in choppy water. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Agreed Jpscott1. I find a lot of coolers arent as "snag free" as viewed from an Angler's point of view


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jpscott1 said:


> I have looked at those Walmart Ozark Trail hardside coolers like MooreMiller has posted a picture of above. I dont particularly like that metal plate in the center below the hole for a lock. I see myself banging my leg against it and getting a laceration when walking in the boat and fishing in choppy water. Just my 2 cents.


Cut it off and grind smooth with a flap disc. 2 minute fix.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Or just don't rub your leg on it.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

After reading the corruption thread I dragged my wrists every which way on that metal bottle opener and came out unscathed. That metal piece is a non issue for me.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Cut it off and grind smooth with a flap disc. 2 minute fix.


Oh c'mon it's a cooler. It's held together by pins and screws. Most likely screwed down. 

I pulled the pins out of the latches on my rtic and put some platic spacers in so the latches would stay in the position you leave them.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Oh c'mon it's a cooler. It's held together by pins and screws. Most likely screwed down.
> 
> I pulled the pins out of the latches on my rtic and put some platic spacers in so the latches would stay in the position you leave them.


Yep, two internal hex screws


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jpscott1 said:


> I have 2 small boats. One is a Pathfinder 15T. In the 15T the Yeti 45 is mounted in the middle of the floor and strapped down. It makes a great seat/center casting platform and it is large enough for a day of fishing. I also have an Alweld 1542 open floor jon boat. In the jon boat- I have an RTIC 45 strapped down in the center. In small boats- I think the 45 quart coolers are about perfect. Good luck!


I agree my dad has a 35 too small my uncle has a 65 too big I bought a 45 perfect size but the tan gets a little warm.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

georgiadrifter said:


> I wasn’t endorsing the idea of financing a cooler....quite the opposite. If a cooler company feels the need to offer financing, they’re probably over-priced.
> 
> Thanks for all the input...I’m glad I started this thread....I think my mind is made up....and thx for the link to the USA-made coolers.


Did anyone ask what boat you have?
If you want a cooler to stand on Yeti or Igloo will work. My 35 Yeti,given to me by my family, holds plenty of ice and drinks for a day with grandsons. As you can see in my Avatar i put Sea deck on it and use it as a casting platform. Kennedy tie downs. I also have a 48 igloo marine, $29, in front of the console. It has a custom seat with snaps. A nice young lady on here made it for me.
The igloo holds lots of ice and drinks. 
Lets us know what you decide. We like pictures


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

I have an RTIC 20 that sits perfectly under the poling platform for my drinks, etc.

RTIC coolers are on sale, 20 is under $100 right now and they perform as well as a Yeti. RTIC 45 is on sale for $130.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-45-White


----------



## John Stokes (Mar 3, 2018)

I run a small Carolina and mounted a Cheti 35 (knock of yeti) that works great as a platform on front. Also balances boat out well and mounted a couple rod holders on it. Works just as good as the yeti at 1/3 cost.


----------



## Estevan Vasquez (Feb 13, 2018)

I use a yeti hopper 12 on my copperhead, it stays with 3 bottles of water, a knife, some tuna packets, a microfiber towel and my garmin unit in it. I like it because i dont worry about it scratching up anything in my boat and its water tight so i can keep my phone and gps without worrying about getting wet.


----------



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

I have the lodge heron so unfortunately I have an igloo 50 on the deck as a casting platform/dry storage and I use the roadie for my drinks. I feel the roadie is a bit too small but do like being able to sit on it when I have a few people with me.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

I fish an Ankona Native SUV 17 with a Yeti 45 with SeaDek on it. The cooler is big enough that I don’t have to strap it down to use it as a casting platform and holds beers, waters, and food for a full day with a few beers for washing the boat. When you motor up, just set it against the front deck and it doubles as a foot rest for whoever is sitting in front of the console. I like how much positive press Yeti brings to fly fishing. Yeah they’re expensive but all that media is part of what you pay for. Maybe I drank the kool-aid, but I also keep a yeti jug mounted to the platform if we need the coole space for beers.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

georgiadrifter said:


> Capnredfish....are we talking carbon fiber? I’m thinking that will be the next level Yeti. On another note, while on the Yeti website, I see they offer financing of for their products.


I’m serious. The market needs a cooler in between the $25 shlt box and the extreme cost, heavy and low capacity for given dimensions of current rotomolds. A cooler that is say 1 inch thick, weighs 2/3 of regular roto molded cooler. A lower profile lid. And maybe 2/3 the cost. And just keeps temp stable for a day.
I bought a Frosty cooler for less than half of a Yeti. Proves the technology is not the reason behind the cost. But I can’t stand the cheap coolers and mine is too big and heavy. Also don’t need semi melted ice in it Tuesday when I parked the boat on Sunday. Because I will need ice again Saturday regardless. So the seven day thing is probably rarely needed for most users.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> ...but I also keep a yeti jug mounted to the platform if we need the coole space for beers.


What jug mount do you use?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

MooreMiller said:


> After reading the corruption thread I dragged my wrists every which way on that metal bottle opener and came out unscathed. That metal piece is a non issue for me.


LMFAO!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> LMFAO!


Years ago someone post a pic of a gaping gash from a metal part on a roto cooler.


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

KurtActual said:


> What jug mount do you use?


The Yeti one ... I realize now that I for sure drank the kool-Aid! Oh well, high quality stuff that holds up.

I made a bracket out of flat bar aluminum then wrapped the section of the platform with clear vinyl tubing to keep the bracket from marring the platform. 

https://www.yeti.com/en_US/accessor...MI5cPFmNOu3wIVEVqGCh1WBQdgEAAYASAAEgLne_D_BwE


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Years ago someone post a pic of a gaping gash from a metal part on a roto cooler.


I wasn't laughing at people getting injured, I was laughing at what @moremiller was saying he did after reading the corruption thread, if you read that thread you'll understand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotta love boat and cooler threads. No one ever argues about fishing because I don’t think many of you catch anything but dinks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> I wasn't laughing at people getting injured, I was laughing at what @moremiller was saying he did after reading the corruption thread, if you read that thread you'll understand.


Never meant it as that. I just recall someone getting cut open on a cooler. May have been an old Yeti. Had metal sort of half round shape sphere to catch the rubber latch.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gotta love boat and cooler threads. No one ever argues about fishing because I don’t think many of you catch anything but dinks.


Now your talking smack! Smack.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Yeti 45 is the best combination seat/platform size cooler made for skiffs. Lower profile and relatively stable.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> The Yeti one ... I realize now that I for sure drank the kool-Aid! Oh well, high quality stuff that holds up.
> 
> I made a bracket out of flat bar aluminum then wrapped the section of the platform with clear vinyl tubing to keep the bracket from marring the platform.
> 
> https://www.yeti.com/en_US/accessor...MI5cPFmNOu3wIVEVqGCh1WBQdgEAAYASAAEgLne_D_BwE


Where did you get the extra wide boat chair from?


----------



## Martin Carranza (Jan 19, 2016)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.
> 
> On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release.
> 
> Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.



Look at RTIC coolers. way cheaper than Yeti's and same quality. Own both, the only difference is the outrageous price of the Yeti's. Go for a 45 if you can.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.
> 
> On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release.
> 
> Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.


I got a 35 for $ 75. Would look at Walmart high end coolers first


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Where did you get the extra wide boat chair from?


Westmarine. It’s been great to have both the chair and cooler. Nobody back by me with the tiller with 2 other people in the boat. 

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west...minum-folding-deck-chair--9521840?recordNum=6


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Benjamin Baudouin said:


> Westmarine. It’s been great to have both the chair and cooler. Nobody back by me with the tiller with 2 other people in the boat.
> 
> https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west...minum-folding-deck-chair--9521840?recordNum=6


Looked extra wide thanks.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Anybody remember that Yeti sues RTIC thread from like two years ago that got really heated? Good times.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Anybody remember that Yeti sues RTIC thread from like two years ago that got really heated? Good times.


Oh yeah! Hal vs. Flip levels of butt-hurt. Go bump it, I'll play.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m considering a Yeti Tundra 35 to sit in front of the center console on a Heron 16. I’d put a snap-on upholstered pad on the lid so it could do double-duty as a seat. The cushion can snap off and the cooler could be used as a casting platform on the front deck.
> 
> On the other hand, in an effort to conserve cockpit space (and weight) I’m thinking of ditching the cooler/seat plan, and getting a small soft-side Yeti (Hopper 12) to stash in a storage compartment. I don’t foresee needing to ice down more than a dozen drinks...and don’t need a large cooler as I’m about 90% catch and release.
> 
> Have any of you that own a smallish skiff come up with a preference your happy with. I just don’t want to order the Yeti Tundra 35 and cushion, only to leave it in the truck because it’s heavy and takes up space. It’s about the same price ($249) as the Hopper 12.


I think the Tundra 35 with cushion is a great plan IF you need the seat. If not I would just stick with the hopper 12. I have both, so depending on whether I need the seat or not I have the choice which to bring.

I also recommend having an actual casting platform rather than using the cooler on the bow. I think having a rotomolded cooler up on the deck catches wind, adds too much bow weight (especially if you have a below deck fuel cell) and also looks junky (IMO).


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Let me start with I drank the koolaid. Before Yeti come out Every cooler I had was broken. I bought at least one new One Coleman or igloo a year. Broken lid hinges, broken handles, and no drain plug. My wife got me a blue 65 Yeti for Christmas 6 years ago. It has been in the back of my truck since. Countless hunting, fishing, and camping trips. I’ve replaced the T handles twice but that’s it. Sorry on to the question.
I have a shadow cast 16 tiller. I normally run a yeti 50 with a cushion in front of the grab bar and a casting platform. I love it. It’s big enough for drinks and food. In tournament I run a removable livewell in front of the grab bar with a towel as a cushion and a yeti 35 for the casting platform. It’s a bit smaller then the casting platform but we all need drinks and food. Rather it’s beer or water. To save weight. I’ll fill the 35 with ice and put the drinks and food in the fridge the day before. Dump the ice and load the drinks and food and a yeti 1lb frozen ice block or a frozen 20oz bottle in the morning. It will stay cold all day. When I take the kids. I put a big joe Bean bag in front of the grab bar and use the 35 for drinks. It is a pain to try and use the same cooler as a seat and casting platform. Unless you fish the same area all day.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

MooreMiller said:


> After reading the corruption thread I dragged my wrists every which way on that metal bottle opener and came out unscathed. That metal piece is a non issue for me.


Aw geez---curiosity got the best of me after reading this post. I swear I lost 30 IQ points, started reading Sylvia Plath, and am now in a fetal position sucking my thumb after reading this nonsense.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What else are you going to do with bowl time?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rtic has a great sale on

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-45-White


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> rtic has a great sale on
> 
> https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/roto-molded/RTIC-45-White


That’s a smoking deal!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s a smoking deal!


Just ordered one for my dad's birthday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Just ordered one for my dad's birthday.


I can send you a Yeti sticker to slap on it if you want it to actually make ice...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can send you a Yeti sticker to slap on it if you want it to actually make ice...


Shit, that's what a Sharpie marker is for.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

The Rtic Soft Pack is also on sale. It might be the ticket if you just want a few drinks and sandwiches....and want to stash it below decks. I ordered one in Seafoam green. Regular price $89.99 on sale for $53.99.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/coolers/softpak/Soft-Pack-8-Tan

The larger “Soft Packs” are also on sale.


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Travisloyd07 said:


> Let me start with I drank the koolaid. Before Yeti come out Every cooler I had was broken. I bought at least one new One Coleman or igloo a year. Broken lid hinges, broken handles, and no drain plug. My wife got me a blue 65 Yeti for Christmas 6 years ago. It has been in the back of my truck since. Countless hunting, fishing, and camping trips. I’ve replaced the T handles twice but that’s it. Sorry on to the question.
> I have a shadow cast 16 tiller. I normally run a yeti 50 with a cushion in front of the grab bar and a casting platform. I love it. It’s big enough for drinks and food. In tournament I run a removable livewell in front of the grab bar with a towel as a cushion and a yeti 35 for the casting platform. It’s a bit smaller then the casting platform but we all need drinks and food. Rather it’s beer or water. To save weight. I’ll fill the 35 with ice and put the drinks and food in the fridge the day before. Dump the ice and load the drinks and food and a yeti 1lb frozen ice block or a frozen 20oz bottle in the morning. It will stay cold all day. When I take the kids. I put a big joe Bean bag in front of the grab bar and use the 35 for drinks. It is a pain to try and use the same cooler as a seat and casting platform. Unless you fish the same area all day.





Travisloyd07 said:


> Let me start with I drank the koolaid. Before Yeti come out Every cooler I had was broken. I bought at least one new One Coleman or igloo a year. Broken lid hinges, broken handles, and no drain plug. My wife got me a blue 65 Yeti for Christmas 6 years ago. It has been in the back of my truck since. Countless hunting, fishing, and camping trips. I’ve replaced the T handles twice but that’s it. Sorry on to the question.
> I have a shadow cast 16 tiller. I normally run a yeti 50 with a cushion in front of the grab bar and a casting platform. I love it. It’s big enough for drinks and food. In tournament I run a removable livewell in front of the grab bar with a towel as a cushion and a yeti 35 for the casting platform. It’s a bit smaller then the casting platform but we all need drinks and food. Rather it’s beer or water. To save weight. I’ll fill the 35 with ice and put the drinks and food in the fridge the day before. Dump the ice and load the drinks and food and a yeti 1lb frozen ice block or a frozen 20oz bottle in the morning. It will stay cold all day. When I take the kids. I put a big joe Bean bag in front of the grab bar and use the 35 for drinks. It is a pain to try and use the same cooler as a seat and casting platform. Unless you fish the same area all day.


I’m looking at Shadow Cast 16 and I wanted to see how or what you placed on your skiff as a livewell. I know they can install a small livewell in front of the grab bar. They seem to say it is too heavy and it is a rectangle livewell and not a circular livewell. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Igloo 40 on left, Yeti 45 on right. Igloo $200, Yeti $399
> View attachment 52402
> View attachment 52404


How cute. The Yeti comes with a linen basket. Place to keep flatbill cap nice and cool.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yoda1080 said:


> I’m looking at Shadow Cast 16 and I wanted to see how or what you placed on your skiff as a livewell. I know they can install a small livewell in front of the grab bar. They seem to say it is too heavy and it is a rectangle livewell and not a circular livewell. What do you think? Thanks


Yoda1080. 
The live well I use is an oval plastic 20 gallon. I put a pump and oxygenator in it and wired them to a small 12v 12ah sla Battery(I tested it in my garage, that Battery lasted 2-3days). I figured it weights about 200 lbs once it’s fill will water and fish. I don’t fill it until I get a fish to put in it. After it’s filled I lose 1-2 mph. If your looking for a live bait live well. I would recommend just using a 5 gallon bucket and an air pump, saves weight, portable, and easy. Let me know if you want any more info. 

https://www.boatdepot.com/p-320/aquaworld-20-gallon-high-profile-bait-tank

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/T-H_Marine_Oxygenator_Pro_Livewell_Flush_Mount/descpage-OMPLM.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are so worried about saving 25lbs and 1/1024th of an inch - then leave all drinks and food in the truck. Please do not forget to pee before climbing aboard.


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lol
Just want a livewell on the Shadow Cast


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yoda1080 said:


> Lol
> Just want a livewell on the Shadow Cast


Sorry Yoda...My post was for the OP, not your dilemma.

Why do you want a livewell? Tournament fishing?


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

I love to do both artificial and love Bait fishing inshore. That’s why. No worries about the post. It was funny


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yoda1080 said:


> I love to do both artificial and love Bait fishing inshore. That’s why. No worries about the post. It was funny


Ok, so baitwell.

Make a small portable one like Travis did and carry a cast net. Being inshore bait is never far away so you don't need to load it with hundreds.

I made one out of a heavy duty trash can. I have the pump on the end of a hose that is long enough to drop overboard. I have two jets in it and an overflow hose that goes overboard. When I move locations I pull the pump out of the water, drop it in the tank and it becomes a recirculating tank. When I am done I pull the hose apart and stick it in the overflow tube and it pumps the tank empty. Mine is a 30 gallon can. I made it as an experiment and I will be building a 12 gal soon. 30 gal is too big.


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Any pics of it?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yoda1080 said:


> Any pics of it?


I'll take some tomorrow


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks


DuckNut said:


> I'll take some tomorrow


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yoda1080 said:


> Thanks












The pump is dropped overboard.
The big tube is water discharge.
If moving locations, put pump in tub and becomes recirculating. 
When done fishing take apart at black connector put pump in tub and hose in water discharge and tub is pumped out.


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I made one out of a dog food container with the 45 degree spin off lid that has an o-ring seal. It’s plumbed like ducknuts but I used a small Pelican case and mounted it to the front with a switch and 12Ah battery inside. It worked great.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm going to make a little smaller one of the same design as above but this time I will use pvc pipe, not tubing (except for the pump line).


----------



## Yoda1080 (Apr 24, 2019)

Sounds cool


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> If you are so worried about saving 25lbs and 1/1024th of an inch - then leave all drinks and food in the truck. Please do not forget to pee before climbing aboard.


Great tips!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I have made similar. Only tip I have - try to buy a white or light color container/trash can. It can be hard to see bait in a dark colored container. The lighter color may not get as hot either.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

hipshot said:


> Look at K2’s stuff; especially their ‘scratch and dent’ bin. I own coolers from Yeti, RTIC, K2, and Ozark Mountain. They’re all great coolers.


I bought a couple of scratch and dent K2's great prices. Me? I'm not ready for Yeti. They just say steal me and the knock offs do as good a job.


----------



## Yellafella (Jul 21, 2018)

What about the lifetime coolers from Walmart?


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry to bring up old posts, but no one uses Orca? Or Orion? I think I said this before but if one is spending so much the money might as well end up in American hands.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Apologies if someone has already posted this but I stumbled on this site a day or so ago. Also there’s a new “high end” cooler that is made here in ILM, NC. ICON coolers. Look just like the rest but American made.


----------

